
The 5 mistruths of data - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/the-5-mistruths-of-data-1809.html
======
mrslave
In case this is down for everyone and not just me:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180925154624/https://www.hpe.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180925154624/https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/the-5-mistruths-
of-data-1809.html)

